# Wow, that was a long nap.



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2017)

I like boobies.

Okay I'm tired again, time for another nap.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Holy shit hi


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

Rydian said:


> I like boobies.
> 
> Okay I'm tired again, time for another nap.


welcome back lord rydian


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2017)

Sleeping from the dead, to death again.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh you're that guy that does the thing


----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 28, 2017)

who dis d00d?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

Oleboy555 said:


> who dis d00d?


just the guy with the highest count of post on the whole gbatemp and who hasnt been seen sionce 2014


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 28, 2017)

who is this guy?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> who is this guy?


hes a meme


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 28, 2017)

I bet one of the staff members logged into his account like last time.


----------



## iAqua (Nov 28, 2017)

Rydian said:


> I like boobies.
> 
> Okay I'm tired again, time for another nap.


oh shit rydian


----------



## drenal (Nov 29, 2017)

Rydian said:


> I like boobies.
> 
> Okay I'm tired again, time for another nap.


beautiful


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 29, 2017)

Wb


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 29, 2017)

Oh hai Mark


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

Rydian said:


> I like boobies.
> 
> Okay I'm tired again, time for another nap.


those were wise words from a furry mate


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

Welp
I guess some admin who has his password just made an april's fool
But im not sure is it way too late or way tol early


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Welp
> I guess some admin who has his password just made an april's fool
> But im not sure is it way too late or way tol early


Nope. It was legit.


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Welp
> I guess some admin who has his password just made an april's fool
> But im not sure is it way too late or way tol early


We don't do that.


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Minox said:


> We don't do that.


Then why does your title say "I did it" :thinking:


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> Then why does your title say "I did it" :thinking:


That's been there for almost two months now lol, you're the first one to actually pay attention. But this time it was not me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Minox said:


> That's been there for almost two months now lol, you're the first one to actually pay attention. But this time it was not me.


im sure you did it furry


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

message to whoever woke @Rydian up...
can you tell me how much thousand of notification he had?


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im sure you did it furry


I'm a furry? That's news to me


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Minox said:


> I'm a furry? That's news to me


yes you are


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yes you are


No he isnt


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> No he isnt


what tells you hes not?


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Nov 30, 2017)

Holy shit you're alive!! ;O;


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> Holy shit you're alive!! ;O;


nah... probably just someone who has acces to his account


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> nah... probably just someone who has acces to his account


Don't do this to me.... :'(


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> Don't do this to me.... :'(


its just a PRANK


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what tells you hes not?


The fact that he says he isnt


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> The fact that he says he isnt


he said its a news for him, so that means he was a furry without knowing it


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> he said its a news for him, so that means he was a furry without knowing it


But how?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> But how?





Spoiler



*ADMIN CONSPIRACY*


----------



## drenal (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *ADMIN CONSPIRACY*


*puts on tinfoil hat*


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2017)

IP seems to be from the same area so it's probably him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Minox said:


> IP seems to be from the same area so it's probably him.





Spoiler



*GBATEMP ADMIN CONSPIRACY*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *GBATEMP ADMIN CONSPIRACY*


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2017)

Since some of you like to imagine things.
Just so you know, Rydian is in our discord server, and he did mention he would post a thing, then go back to sleep from GBAtemp. I guess you can safely assume I say the truth, since I was the first to stalk his profile page that day, lol.


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

hey ryd- damn it, he's gone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


>



is that your only response now?







he's gonna post it again, i'm calling it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> is that your only response now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I post it again?


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why would I post it again?


that's a great question. *runs away quickly to avoid answering*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> that's a great question. *runs away quickly to avoid answering*


You can't just run away from everything!


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> You can't just run away from everything!


*runs away from drenal*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> *runs away from drenal*


*runs away from drenal too*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> *runs away from drenal*


*runs away from epickid37*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> *runs away from drenal too*


*runs away from drenal*


----------



## APartOfMe (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> *runs away from drenal too*





Noctosphere said:


> *runs away from epickid37*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


*runs to the temp bunker*


----------



## drenal (Dec 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> *runs to the temp bunker*


*runs to the temp bunker too*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)

drenal said:


> *runs to the temp bunker too*


*runs to the temp bunker three*


----------



## zoogie (Jan 28, 2018)

I hear that when this guy sleeps he dreams he's addicted to warframe 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/rydian

nah 12000 hours isn't that much ;p


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 28, 2018)

zoogie said:


> I hear that when this guy sleeps he dreams he's addicted to warframe
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rydian
> 
> nah 12000 hours isn't that much ;p


HOLY SHIT


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jan 28, 2018)

zoogie said:


> I hear that when this guy sleeps he dreams he's addicted to warframe
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rydian
> 
> nah 12000 hours isn't that much ;p


thats definitely hourboosted


----------



## zoogie (Jan 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> HOLY SHIT


I reckon he's going to stay asleep until his postcount record here is jeopardy. Then he returns to form, helping switch homebrew noobs to the tune of 30 posts a day. 

That's my dream anyway. Miss him. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Oleboy555 said:


> thats definitely hourboosted


NO! His OCD is totally authentic. I witnessed it here.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

zoogie said:


> I hear that when this guy sleeps he dreams he's addicted to warframe
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/rydian
> 
> nah 12000 hours isn't that much ;p


Someone's got a lot of time on their hands or keep forgetting the game is running But what if all those hours are active ones?

It's actually 12800 hours and still playing...


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 28, 2018)

12,806 hours is 533.58 days, which equals 1.46 full years of game time...


----------



## ThoD (Jan 28, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> 12,806 hours is 533.58 days, which equals 1.46 full years of game time...


And the game has been out for less than 5 years... And considering he has had the game for less than 4... And how he's constantly in it, I doubt it's active! Either he just leaves it open and is afk, forgets to close it or had a bot farming stuff for him...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2018)

ThoD said:


> And the game has been out for less than 5 years... And considering he has had the game for less than 4... And how he's constantly in it, I doubt it's active! Either he just leaves it open and is afk, forgets to close it or had a bot farming stuff for him...


Probably the same thing with me
I habe like over 2000 hours of playtime on the sims 4 because i just dont leave before sleeping or leaving


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> just the guy with the highest count of post on the whole gbatemp and who hasnt been seen sionce 2014


Question is, was it worth to stay virgin for that?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2018)

I never really met him
But I hope I will, someday

Inb4 I know I necrobumped, a bit...


----------



## smileyhead (May 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I never really met him
> But I hope I will, someday
> 
> Inb4 I know I necrobumped, a bit...


Ban


----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Ban


nah, the necroing wasnt that big lol


----------



## Seriel (May 16, 2018)

i mean it is a small necrobump but, where else are we to discuss our lord and saviour Rydian other than the thread created by him


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2019)

I miss Rydian.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I miss Rydian.



I could swear I see him a moment ago for a second in the "Current Visitors" list.....


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I could swear I see him a moment ago for a second in the "Current Visitors" list.....


He’s in the van!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> He’s in the van!


Sure, where else...


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sure, where else...


Hop right in!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Hop right in!



......and suffer the same fate as *@Rydian*......


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 26, 2019)

Minox said:


> We don't do that.


That would only work if GBAtemp's passwords are stored in plaintext, or if GBAtemp uses an insecure hash algorithm for passwords.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> I miss Rydian.


He's still alive, on his website


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> He's still alive, on his website


I know! I’m in the van outside his house. putting jk here for Legal Reasons™


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I could swear I see him a moment ago for a second in the "Current Visitors" list.....



See,it was NO Deja Vu.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-still-like-to-play-tetris-ds.550650/


----------

